# Camouflage and Fly Fishing



## MuscleWhitefish (Jan 13, 2015)

I was reading the other day and I came across the concept of wearing outline breaking camo while fishing. 

I think it would make sense on small streams with spooky fish as an added benefit to not creating vibration or excessive movement. 

What are some of your thoughts on this subject?


----------



## fishnate (Sep 11, 2007)

Makes total sense! The more contrasting your image is above the fishes line of sight the quicker it will notice your presence and either spook or go inactive. Camo means blending in, not necessarily Mossy Oak or Kings Camo. I wear greens, browns and sometimes traditional camo if my background is wooded. I like light tan, cream or blues with open backgrounds. No amount of camouflage will help if you don't control your fast movements or heavy steps.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

sounds like marketing!


(I own some really pretty blue HUK / Kryptek camo. I love it! But I don't fish in it...)


personally, I think camo is just fashion for hunters. And now fishers. It's fun stuff to wear!


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

I've fished some spooky small waters in a bright white windbreaker and had great days. In my opinion being careful of your step, sneaky slow, sometimes crawling on hands and knees, and sometimes casting while sitting or kneeling down are important. Waiting for things to settle down after catching a fish is also good.

I have hugged into the brush and hid behind boulders and trees. I would think wearing camo would be good to keep out of sight of other fishermen. The less people that are fishing these little creeks and streams with spookers the better.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

IMO, hard to say. I think there are a few variables to consider. For instance, when I'm fishing the Lower Provo, where there are constant people around the fish, be it anglers, tubers, kayakers, sunbathing coeds, etc. I don't think camo would matter one bit. In fact, it seems when I go up there in business attire for an hour after work to blow off some steam, my catch rate seems to increase. Maybe we should try flyfishing in formal wear?

Other factors that may be at play.

1. It seems that on small streams with spooky fish, the thing that will send them scrambling is to see a *shadow*. Unless Kings Camo is developing vampirewear, I don't think camo will change that.

2. We do know that fish see color very differently than we do. I have some doubts that typical camo color schemes would register as we think the should to a fish.

3. Fish are very sensitive to vibration. If we are decked out in camo, yet jumping up and down scratching ourselves while on a small stream, I suspect the fish will scramble. No matter what we are wearing, slow stealthy movements and a low profile will equal success on small streams.

All that said, PBH is right. Camo is fun to wear and if you are comfy in it, go for it. Or whatever else you like. There are certainly other factors that are more important in whether you catch fish or not.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

Catherder said:


> 1. It seems that on small streams with spooky fish, the thing that will send them scrambling is to see a *shadow*. Unless Kings Camo is developing vampirewear, I don't think camo will change that.


grandpa always said red was a bad color to wear fishing. Other than that, color has never been an issue. What is always an issue is your shadow! That is something camo will never help with. Mind your shadow, and you'll be fine whether in or out of your camo. :shock:


----------



## MuscleWhitefish (Jan 13, 2015)

I do think that wearing camo designed to break up your outline can be an advantage. (like KUIU, FL, Sitka, Kryptek.) 

Mimicry patterns like kings, mossy oak, etc make you look like more of a black spot, which would defeat the purpose of wearing it. 

I do think that Plad would be a better choice that those mimicry patterns. 

Some fishing techniques like the belly & crawl and sneak I can see an added benefit. 

Some fishing techniques like bobber fishing and spey/skagit I can see no benefit. 

It was just an interesting thought, that I thought I would share.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I gotta agree with PBH. This seems like a good marketing tactic. Next thing you know, they will sell camo rods, or rods that look like a tree branch to make the fish feel more at ease.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

August 1982:

One day I fished a neato Utah stream for the first time and caught these huge native Bonnevilles. I went back the following day and fished it again; Muddler Minnows, just unreal. A guy in a jeep came down to the stream and told me to get the hell outta there I was trespassing on the "such and such" leased by the "so and so" and if I wanted to fish there I would have to join the "*** *** Association." I apologized and got the hell outta there. 

Two weeks later, bow season, and I'm all decked out in camo. I talk Mrs Goob into dumping me off at the same stream. I sneaked around and caught and released some more lunker trout. A helicopter flies over. I belly crawl in the tall willows. 

An hour later my old buddy in the jeep comes down and finds me, again. He's kinda mad. I don't have enough money in my wallet to pay for the "*** *** Association" dues...uh...or the trespassing fine he's talking about. So I leave. The guy in the jeep won't even give me a ride back to the road.

So I'm thinking camo doesn't make a lot of difference. 

.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Bax* said:


> I gotta agree with PBH. This seems like a good marketing tactic. Next thing you know, they will sell camo rods, or rods that look like a tree branch to make the fish feel more at ease.


They've made camo fishing rods and blanks for years. I bet I have a couple blanks in the basement. Years back I made a guy a matching set; camo casting and spinning rods.
http://www.mudhole.com/brands/t-z/X-Camo-Rod-Building-Blanks

Seriously I think its best to wear neutral colored clothes or camo when fly fishing. I've noticed that those wearing white or light colored shirts or jackets catch fewer fish than those wearing neutral colors or camo especially when fishing smaller streams.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

wyogoob said:


> August 1982:
> 
> One day I fished a neato Utah stream for the first time and caught these huge native Bonnevilles. I went back the following day and fished it again; Muddler Minnows, just unreal. A guy in a jeep came down to the stream and told me to get the hell outta there I was trespassing on the "such and such" leased by the "so and so" and if I wanted to fish there I would have to join the "*** *** Association." I apologized and got the hell outta there.
> 
> ...


Uh...those were the days. Note that the UWN, Mrs Goob and myself do not condone trespassing. Please, always respect private property, it builds friendly landowner/fisherman relationships.

camo on

.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

MuscleWhitefish said:


> I do think that wearing camo designed to break up your outline can be an advantage. (like KUIU, FL, Sitka, Kryptek.) What is "FL"? I'm too lazy to look it up. (actually that's funny cause I don't know what KUIU or Kryptek is either. Uh...Sitka is a type of spruce tree.)
> 
> Mimicry patterns like kings, mossy oak, etc make you look like more of a black spot, which would defeat the purpose of wearing it. Listen, I wear Kings sage camo to the gun range and the sporting goods store when I'm wheeling n dealing on a new gun. The purpose of wearing that pattern still works. lol
> 
> ...


French Roast this morning, seven scoops.


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

I've noticed that if there is a hatch and the fish are keying on it they are easier to approach. I've had trout feed right at my feet when they are focused on a particular bug. One time I had to actually move downstream a few steps to I could dangle my rod to a fish that was feeding right at my feet. 

Some small waters I stand a ways back and cast so my line lands on the grasses and only my leader flips onto the water. 

I've fished for sound of a rise before too when I dab my fly over brush or grass and listen for the take. There is not a lot of casting involved in this approach but it can be fun for a while.

I spooked some decent browns out of a run one day. I immediately sat down against a tree and waited for about 10 minutes. Soon several of the trout can migrating back downstream. They turned into the current and took up their positions. I cast by bringing the rod back across my body to the left and then sent the fly out. I caught one without standing up released it and then waited for the trout to come back again. I caught one more this way and then tired of it. 

My friend snorkels in rivers and says that while he is laying down in the river the fish are less spooky. He has watched some nice trout in undercut banks doing this. He says as soon as he stands up the trout scatter. He locates the places where large trout like to hang out this way. He's never mentioned if he's gone back and caught any--but then again, he's a secretive sort of bugger.


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

OMG...I bet Cabelas has 'bout rubbed all the skin of their palms.
But on a more serious note, do ya think the fish recognize the human form as a predator or do they just react to any movement? Like, could you dress up like a black and white milk cow and be just as successful?


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

Any movement, I think would scare them. I have noticed on places where they receive a lot of pressure, they know you are there, and will hunker down into deeper water. They will usually not feed until they feel comfortable again.

I have watched rising fish move out of the way of tubers floating by and then move back to feed when they pass by.

And we all know about the San Juan Shuffle where trout will feed at your feet if you stir up the bottom. I have watched guys still doing this just claiming they are fishing a wet fly or nymph down stream. They just sneakily stir up the substrata as they walk downstream.

I think trout being skittish sometimes depends on the type of water you are fishing. Small creeks seem to have the most skittish trout. Maybe the water is small enough that the sound transfer, shadows, movement etc. is easier for the trout to detect.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

There are some benefits to wearing camo, but I don't see them as much while fishing. I do think white or bright colors can give you away, so blues and earth tones are better. But if you want to wear camo, wear it. PBH nailed it, camo is cool! And my high priced pack able rain gear is camo, so it is now my fishing jacket for rainy days. 

As a couple people stated, be aware of your shadow, and the shadow of your rod and line if you're fishing for spooky fish. Clothing color/pattern is far less important than that.


----------



## mrshmitty (Sep 23, 2015)

I believe camo can help not spook the fish. I grew up being told this and tested it out on a 3 day fishing and scouting trip. All the variables were the same, sunny, no wind, no fishing pressure except me. I wore a camo shirt one day and a black shirt the next. I caught more fish because they were not as spooked by my camo as they were with the black shirt. I do sneak up on the holes and cast from way behind the hole so I'm out of the line of sight of the fish. It's not very scientific but it helped prove to me that camo can help.

Camo also helps hide you from other people so they don't realize your favorite fishing spots.....


----------



## wiggley1 (Oct 31, 2016)

I like muted and earth tone colors. But camo and spider web paterens break up your pattern on a tree covered background but if the clear blue sky is behind you, nothing will help. Stick with earth tone colors


----------

